# Konica lens adapter to use on Olympus E500



## msummerma (Dec 1, 2006)

I am looking for an adapter for  Konica lens (Vivitar lenses) to be able to use on my new Olympus E500. 
Could anybody help me on this.
thanks 
Michel


----------

